# Trying to check error codes: what am I doing wrong?



## StanzaMoManza (Jun 19, 2004)

I'm trying to check the error codes in an '86 Stanza 4WD Wagon. I turn the key on without starting the engine, turn the diagnostic switch on the ECU to the 'on' position (clockwise), wait 5 seconds, turn it to the 'off' position (CCW), but nothing happens. 

There is a red and a green LED that should be lighting up at least blinking an 'all ok' code, but they don't even do that. Where should I go from here?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

try not holding it for 5 seconds. turn it and go back.


----------



## T3rry (Apr 20, 2004)

all i ddi was turn it to diagnostic andturn the key to on and it threw codes at me.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

His ECU was bad so he wasn't really doing anything wrong.
T3rry you have the correct way also.

Troy


----------

